# comillas + punto



## princesa azteca

Hola a todos!

En la cita que va entre comillas no se si poner punto.  Resulta que esta en un libro en una página blanca, lisa, y solo aparece la cita:

*"Lo más importante en este mundo,
no es saber donde estás,
sino hacia donde vas".
J.W.Goethe*

¿Dejo el punto o puedo por diseño omitirlo?

Gracias como siempre. ​*​**​*


----------



## yserien

Espera a ver lo que dicen los demás pero yo pienso que si el texto continua tienes que poner punto o coma o punto y coma.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola princesita.
sabes? pegue un brinco cuando abrí tu post, es que la letra está demasiado grande y oscura..... 

yo hubiese puesto una coma despues de las comillas, pero lamentablemente no soy muy ducha en reglas ortográficas.

Saludos


----------



## sara_gdleon

Si termina la frase, entonces sí se debe colocar un punto final


----------



## ampurdan

De acuerdo con Sara Gdleon. Mira el apartado 5.10.7 de la Ortografía de la RAE (en su página web). En cualquier caso, el punto va después, no antes de las comillas. El hecho de que una frase aparezca en una página en blanco no quita que deba puntuarse, por tanto, debe llevar punto (sólo se exceptúa el caso de títulos y subtítulos de libros, artículos, etc. cuando aparecen aislados).


----------



## princesa azteca

ampurdan said:


> De acuerdo con Sara Gdleon. Mira el apartado 5.10.7 de la Ortografía de la RAE (en su página web). En cualquier caso, el punto va después, no antes de las comillas. El hecho de que una frase aparezca en una página en blanco no quita que deba puntuarse, por tanto, debe llevar punto (sólo se exceptúa el caso de títulos y subtítulos de libros, artículos, etc. cuando aparecen aislados).


 
Antes que nada, perdón por el tamaño de la letra en mi mensaje anterior, es que corté y pegué y en mi pantalla se veía normal.

Gracias, pondré el punto después de la cita.


----------



## lazarus1907

ampurdan said:


> Mira el apartado 5.10.7 de la Ortografía de la RAE (en su página web). En cualquier caso, el punto va después, no antes de las comillas.


De acuerdo con los dos, pero el DPD también dice de la palabra _web_ que "Pueden emplearse en su lugar, y son más recomendables, las denominaciones _página electrónica _y _ciberpágina". _


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Lo que recordaba es que sí va el punto luego de las comillas. Encontré éste enlace:

http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorasin/punto1.htm#Uso%20de%20las%20comillas

Atentamente,


----------



## pepebotella

¡Hola! Estoy escribiendo un texto y en una frase he escrito lo siguiente: 

Él dijo: ¡Esa es mi chica!" Volvió a la casa a por café.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente. ¿Es correcta la ortografía o tengo que poner un punto entre "Volvió" y el signo de exclamación? Es que tengo duda y no lo encuentro en ningún manual de estilo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jellby

creo que habría que poner un punto después de las comillas, que es donde corresponde:

Él dijo: «¡Esa es mi chica!». Volvió a la casa a por café.

Aunque mejor que un punto, parece que pega: "y volvió ...".


----------



## Surinam del Nord

pepebotella said:


> ¡Hola! Estoy escribiendo un texto y en una frase he escrito lo siguiente:
> 
> Él dijo: ¡Esa es mi chica!" Volvió a la casa a por café.
> 
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente. ¿Es correcta la ortografía o tengo que poner un punto entre "Volvió" y el signo de exclamación? Es que tengo duda y no lo encuentro en ningún manual de estilo.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

No me queda muy clara la situación que describes, ni dónde acaba el parlamento, pero si abres unas comillas tienes que cerrarlas, y el signo de exclamación lo es de puntuación, de modo que no hace falta que añadas otro.

Hay varias formas de expresar el estilo directo. Tienes que tratar de que se distinga lo que hacen los personajes de lo que dicen. En tu ejemplo, no está muy claro qué es eso del café.


----------



## mlebrunc

Hola, pepebotella:
No, no debes colocar el "punto" luego de un signo de exclamación. "Después de los signos que indican cierre de interrogación o exclamación (? !) no se escribe nunca punto"

Sugerencia: podrías usar "coma" en caso de que continuara un texto adicional

Ejemplo: ¡Esa es mi chica!, le dije cuando se sonrió.

También puedes revisar este "post": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=79616

Saludos,

mlebrunc


----------



## pepebotella

La frase es esta. Decidme qué os parece por favor:

El hombre asiente con la cabeza y dice: “¡Esa es mi chica!” Vuelve a la casa para buscar algo de café recién hecho. 
 
¿Punto antes de vuelve o no? Esa es mi duda. Muchas gracias.


----------



## onlytime

pepebotella said:


> La frase es esta. Decidme qué os parece por favor:
> 
> El hombre asiente con la cabeza y dice: “¡Esa es mi chica!” Vuelve a la casa para buscar algo de café recién hecho.
> 
> ¿Punto antes de vuelve o no? Esa es mi duda. Muchas gracias.




Hola

Sí, debes cerrar con punto después de las comillas: ¡Esa es mi chica!”.  Vuelve a la casa para buscar algo de café recién hecho.


Ciao


----------



## Berenguer

Sí, yo también opino que después de las comillas hay que cerrar la oración con un punto. De todas formas respecto a las comillas, la RAE recomienda las comillas «» frente a las "". Se hacen con el método alt+0171 y alt+0187, respectivamente.


----------



## MVLL

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Está es la última línea de una párrafo de 5 líneas entrecomilladas y existe un punto "." antes de las comillas de cierre. No sé, ¿el punto va antes o después de las comillas? Gracias.

"... tu garganta seca puede ser la causa de una futura afonía y así no podrás cantar.”


MVLL


----------



## Pinairun

*En el DPD:*

*3.* *Combinación con otros signos*

*3.1.* El punto se escribirá siempre detrás de las comillas, los paréntesis y las rayas de cierre: _Dijo: «Tú y yo hemos terminado». Tras estas palabras se marchó, dando un portazo. (Creo que estaba muy enfadada). En la calle la esperaba Emilio _—_un buen amigo_—_. Este, al verla llegar, sonrió._

*3.2.* No debe escribirse punto tras los signos de cierre de interrogación o de exclamación, aunque con ellos termine el enunciado; está, pues, incorrectamente puntuada la secuencia siguiente:_¿Quieres darte prisa?. ¡Vamos a llegar tarde por tu culpa!. Pero ¿se puede saber qué estás haciendo?._ Solo debe escribirse punto si tras los signos de interrogación o de exclamación hay paréntesis o comillas de cierre: _Se puso a gritar como un loco (¡vaya genio que tiene el amigo!)._


----------



## smarthodas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

 Hilos unidos​ 

Hola
Alguien podría explicarme si el punto final o aparte se escribe después de las comillas o antes.

Ejemplo:".................entonces era mejor lo que ese señor dijo*".* 
o 
".......lo que ese señor dijo*."*
*¿*Cuál es la correcta?


----------



## hual

Hola

La segunda es la correcta.


----------



## peiy

Discrepo con hual. El punto se pone después de las comillas.


----------



## Jellby

Sí, como dice Peiy, el punto se pone fuera de las comillas.


----------



## espita

Depende de si el punto pertenece a la frase que está en comillas (es decir, la frase entera está entre comillas y el punto cierra esta frase) o pertenece a la frase a la que también pertenece la parte entre comillas.
Es decir, si la frase entera va entre comillas, el punto va fuera, pero si la frase entre comillas va dentro (aunque sea al final) de una frase normal sin comillas, el punto va dentro.
Todo esto según el DPD.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esto es lo que dice el DPD acerca del punto:

*3.1.* El punto se escribirá *siempre* detrás de las comillas, los paréntesis y las rayas de cierre: _Dijo: «Tú y yo hemos terminado». Tras estas palabras se marchó, dando un portazo. (Creo que estaba muy enfadada). En la calle la esperaba Emilio _—_un buen amigo_—_. Este, al verla llegar, sonrió._

Y esto es lo que dice acerca de las comillas:

*3.* *Combinación con otros signos*
*a) *Los signos de puntuación correspondientes al período en el que va inserto el texto entre comillas se colocan siempre después de las comillas de cierre:
_Sus palabras fueron: «No lo haré»; pero al final nos ayudó. _
_¿De verdad ha dicho «hasta nunca»?_
*b) *El texto que va dentro de las comillas tiene una puntuación independiente y lleva sus propios signos ortográficos. Por eso, si el enunciado entre comillas es interrogativo o exclamativo, los signos de interrogación y exclamación se escriben dentro de las comillas:
_Le preguntó al conserje: «¿Dónde están los baños, por favor?»._
_«¡Qué ganas tengo de que lleguen las vacaciones!», exclamó._
*De esta regla debe excluirse el punto*, que se escribirá detrás de las comillas de cierre cuando el texto entrecomillado ocupe la parte final de un enunciado o de un texto (c).
*c) *Cuando lo que va entrecomillado constituye el final de un enunciado o de un texto, debe colocarse punto detrás de las comillas de cierre, incluso si delante de las comillas va un signo de cierre de interrogación o de exclamación, o puntos suspensivos:
_«No está el horno para bollos». Con estas palabras zanjó la discusión y se marchó. _
_«¿Dónde te crees que vas?». Esa pregunta lo detuvo en seco._
_«Si pudiera decirle lo que pienso realmente...». A Pedro no le resultaba fácil hablar con sinceridad._
En el caso de que deba colocarse una llamada de nota que afecte a todo el texto entrecomillado, esta debe colocarse entre las comillas de cierre y el punto:
_Rafael Lapesa señalaba que «es muy discutido el posible influjo de las lenguas indígenas en la pronunciación del español de América»1._
1  Historia de la lengua española,_ p. 545._
Si la nota solo hace referencia a la última palabra del texto entrecomillado, la llamada debe colocarse delante de las comillas de cierre:
_Rodolfo Lenz llegó a afirmar que el habla vulgar de Chile era «principalmente español con sonidos araucanos1»._
1 _El _araucano_ o _mapuche_ es la lengua que hablaban los naturales de la antigua región de Arauco, en la zona central de Chile._


----------



## Jaiyl

*Nota del moderador: Unión de la pregunta con un hilo ya existente*


Intenté buscar en otros foros la respuesta a mi pregunta, pero no encontré, por lo cual, aquí va:

Con respecto al uso de las comillas y las intervenciones del narrador. Conozco con certeza esta regla:

"Estoy bien -dijo Martín-, pero podría estar mejor".

Lo que no tengo claridad es que, según la RAE, se pueden cerrar y abrir las comillas para marcas estar intervenciones, pero no encuentro reglas acerca del correcto uso de las comillas en combinación de la coma y el punto:

"Estoy bien", dijo Martín, "pero podría estar mejor". 

¿Es esto correcto? ¿Alguien conoce las reglas acerca de esto? 

    Gracias


----------



## 0xStephx0

Yo lo pondria asi:
*"Lo más importante en este mundo no es saber donde estás, sino hacia donde vas."*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

0xStephx0 said:


> Yo lo pondria asi:
> *"Lo más importante en este mundo no es saber donde estás, sino hacia donde vas."*


 
Pero lo correcto es:

_"_... _sino hacia donde vas*".*_

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Jaiyl said:


> Lo que no tengo claridad es que, según la RAE, se pueden cerrar y abrir las comillas para marcas estar intervenciones, pero no encuentro reglas acerca del correcto uso de las comillas en combinación de la coma y el punto:
> 
> "Estoy bien", dijo Martín, "pero podría estar mejor".
> 
> ¿Es esto correcto? ¿Alguien conoce las reglas acerca de esto?



Yo diría que sí es correcto.


----------



## inmytree!!

Según la RAE, el punto se escribe después de las comillas:*

3.* *Combinación con otros signos**
3.1.* El punto se  escribirá siempre detrás de las comillas, los paréntesis y las rayas de  cierre: _Dijo: «Tú y yo hemos terminado». Tras estas palabras se  marchó, dando un portazo. (Creo que estaba muy enfadada). En la calle la  esperaba Emilio _—_un buen amigo_—_. Este, al verla llegar,  sonrió._

Te dejo otros ejemplos:

1.
                                          Según el comunicado de prensa, cuando las tropas entraron al recinto, registraron la casa rigurosamente. “Los cuerpos estaban escondidos en una habitación adyacente”. 
  Nótese la diferencia crucial: el servicio de noticias afgano dio forma a su artículo basándose en las declaraciones de testigos reales y de investigadores locales, mientras que...


2.

                      El vocero respondió: "Antes de hablar de soluciones, tenemos que evaluar la situación para corroborar la posibilidad de que haya habido una falla en el sistema de seguridad". 
  El pueblo sigue reclamando que...


¡Espero que te sirva!




smarthodas said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Hola
> Alguien podría explicarme si el punto final o aparte se escribe después de las comillas o antes.
> 
> Ejemplo:".................entonces era mejor lo que ese señor dijo*".*
> o
> ".......lo que ese señor dijo*."*
> *¿*Cuál es la correcta?


----------



## inmytree!!

Por si no se entiende (por alguna razón no se ve la sangría al principio de los párrafos), los dos ejemplos que escribí plantean el uso del punto y aparte después de las comillas.


----------



## Efestio

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Disculpen que les moleste con una cuestión que es más de estilo que otra cosa, y la verdad no sé si hay normas para esto.

*sean salvos y lleguen a conocer la verdad." 1Timoteo 2:4.*
Estoy revisando un texto pero de pronto me encuentro el punto y las comillas, en otras ocasiones las comillas y el punto... y otras como en el texto citado después de la cita y el punto, referencia bíblica y un nuevo punto. En este último casi opto por quitar el punto primero, simplemente dejo las comillas cerrando la cita, y con el punto después de la referencia cierro la frase. Pero no sé cómo es el modo correcto.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Efestio

Gracias, siento no haber sabido buscar primero la consulta por si -como es el caso- ya estuviera realizada en otra ocasión...
Saludos


----------



## Hamza7

peiy said:


> Discrepo con hual. El punto se pone después de las comillas.




Yo opino lo mismo, pero no paro de verlo a la inversa en textos en inglés, así es que aporto esto...

http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Comillas


----------



## Mackinder

Yo pienso que debería ser *"Casa".* porque, en el caso de que se necesite citar, uno escribiría 
*
"Rusia es grande" (Kjellen, 2000). Ahora hablaremos de Polonia. * y no
*"Rusia es grande." (Kjellen, 2000). Ahora hablaremos de Polonia.     *o
*"Rusia es grande." (Kjellen, 2000) Ahora hablaremos de Polonia.   
*
Así, si suprimiéramos la cita, quedaría *"Rusia es grande". Ahora hablaremos de Polonia.

*Pienso yo.


----------



## realchancho

Hola, 

Otra cosa: un punto en discusión es el uso de comillas. Yo entiendo que si la oración citada contiene punto (es una oración completa), el punto va dentro de las comillas. Así: _Me dijo: "No vuelvas más." Luego..._ El corrector me dice que el punto va siempre fuera: _Me dijo: "No vuelvas más". Luego...

_Muchas gracias. 
Javier


----------

